#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Γεωαφρός (EPS) ή Φελιζόλ αντί ξυλοτύπου για καλούπωμα θεμελίωσης και πλακών

## SMBD

---

----------


## palex

Πρωτη φορά το βλέπω!
Αλλα αν το κοινο φελιζολ (διογκωμένη πολυουρεθανη) κανει κοντα στα 50e το κυβικό και αυτό εχει παρόμοια τιμή τότε φτανεις κοντα στην τιμή μιας λεπτότερης κοιτόστρωσης. 
Ετσι και αλλιως και εδω βλέπω ανω και κατω σχαρα στην πλακα.
Σιγουρα είναι πιο γρηγορο ετσι!

----------


## palex

Τι θέλεις να κανεις;
Σκοπευεις να εδρασεις κατί απο πανω και σε απασχολουν οι μηχανικές αντοχές;
Σε κοινο φελιζολ είχαμε καλουπωσει τμημα γεφυρας τα πτερύγια συγκεκριμένα και μικρό τμημα του κυρίου φορεά, σε σημεια που δεν χωρουσε πλαισιο απο κατω<1,20μ και αντεξε μια χαρα τα φορτία. Εχει βεβαια ενα βαθμό συμπιεστότητας και παραμορφωσης λογικά που θα πρεπει να συνυπολογίσεις αλλα νομίζω οτι απο προχειρα συμπυκνωμενο έδαφος είναι πολυ καλυτερα αν π.χ θελεις να ριξεις μια εδαφοπλακα parking, χωρις να φερεις bobcat κτλ.
Σου τα λεω αυτα ενστικτωδως, δεν κοιταξα τα μηχανικά χαρακτηριστικα που αναφερει το φυλλαδιο.

----------


## palex

Οκ οπότε ειναι καθαρά οικονομικό το θέμα.
Αν μεινει μέσα η ξυλεία σίγουρα θα κοστίσει περισσότερο?
Επίσης λίγο με μπερδευει το στατικό συστημα.
Θα την λύσεις την πλακα ως εδραζόμενη ή ως ελευθερη;
Εδραζόμενη δεν μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς την περιπτωση ξυλείας ότι θα παιξει επ'απειρο αυτο το ρόλο της διαρκους υποστηριξης.
Αν παλι βαλεις γεωαφρό, θα βάλεις στο προγραμμα αντι για σταθερες εδαφους αυτές του γεωαφρου; μαλλον όχι αλλωστε με τον καιρο αυτα πολυμερίζονται και αλλάζουν.
Αρα θα την λυσεις ώς ελευθερη θεωρωντας την παραμονή του καλουπιου ώς υπερ της ασφαλείας, περίπτωση που πρεπει να εξετασεις απο οικονομικής αποψεως το ενδεχομενο να χρησιμοποιηθει παλία ξυλεια που θα μεινει μέσα. Αν το ύψος του εσωτερικου κενου ειναι μεγαλο μαλλον προκρίνεται.

----------


## palex

Το φελιζολ κόβεται ευκολα σε οποιο σχημα θέλεις. Αν θυμαμαι καλα χρησιμοπουν και ενα πυρακτωμένο συρμα για αυτη την δουλεια.
Η ξυλεια και να σαπίσει δεν τρεχει και τιποτα αν την εχεις λυση ως ελευθερη την πλακα. Αλλωστε στεγανα θα ειναι εκει μεσα.
Αντι για σκαλωσίες μπαινουν και ταμπανια ορθια οπως τα κανανε παλια.
Και με κοινο φελιζολ αν ειναι ακριβος ο αφρος θα μπορουσες να κανεις την δουλεια εν αναγκη.

----------


## Xάρης

Σχετικοί ιστότοποι όπου μπορείτε να βρείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες αλλά και τηλέφωνα για να ρωτήσετε κόστη, διαθέσιμες ποιότητες, χρόνους παράδοσης, μεγέθη κ.λπ.:
EPS Hellas
Ριζάκος - Γεωαφρός
Monopoly

----------


## kobaksev

> Τι κόστος έχει? Υπάρχουν διάφορα σχήματα κατά παραγγελία?


Είχε γράψει ο zavi κάποια πράγματα στο άλλο φόρουμ. Το κόστος που ανέφερε νομίζω ήταν περίπου 15ευρώ/κυβικό.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα της διογκωμένης πολυστερίνης κ την ποσότητα της παραγγελίας.........

Οι τιμές παίζουν από 15 ευρώ/κυβικό στο Κ10,φτάνουν 24 ευρώ/κυβικό στο Κ20, έως 40 ευρώ στο EPS50,κ βάλε μέχρι το EPS200 πόσο πάνε..................

Καλή φάση είναι πάντως,εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ με τρέλα!Κ μην ξεχνάτε,Ο,ΤΙ κ να σας λένε οι προμηθευτές-πωλητές της εξηλασμένης,είναι απατεώνες κ πινόκιοι,*η εξηλασμένη ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ να περιέχει χλωροφθοράνθρακες!!!!!

*
rigid,μη μασάς να το προτείνεις κ να το χρησιμοποιήσεις,δες βέβαια αν σε συμφέρει οικονομικά κατά περίπτωση,είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!Το κατέχουμε σαν υλικό εδώ κ 30 χρόνια,το έχουμε απαξιώσει ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ.........Και ΠΟΛΥ πιό οικονομικό από την εξηλασμένη και ΠΟΛΥ πιό οικολογικό......

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο για θερμομόνωση κι άλλο για τη δουλειά που το θέλουμε εδώ που είναι το πλέον κατάλληλο.

----------


## Sdimis

Σε όσες γέφυρες έχω κάνει στις οποίες ο φορέας είχε σχήμα κουτιού, η πιο οικονομική λύση ήταν το φελιζόλ.
Το τσεκάρεις με το κόστος που θα σου βγει αν αφήσεις μέσα τα καλούπια.
Το φελιζόλ πρέπει να είναι αρκετά ισχυρό για να μην παραμορφωθεί από το βάρος του σκυροδέματος.
Αυτό εξαρτάται από το βάρος του ανά κυβικό π.χ. 12χγρ/μ3. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως τι βάρους επιλέγαμε.
Με την λύση αυτή αποφεύγεις το διπλό καλούπωμα των τοιχίων, αλλά επειδή το καλούπωμα θα είναι μονό, θέλει ιδιαίτερη ενίσχυση

----------

